
Udacity’s Self-Driving Car Nanodegree - olivercameron
https://medium.com/self-driving-cars/udacitys-self-driving-car-nanodegree-6f34f18d1704#.xnfkrqv93
======
dsilver829
We'll be covering deep learning, computer vision, robotics, and sensors. It
should be fun!

------
jtouri
This is so awesome! Already signed up

